# Rifles in .17 rem.?



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anybody know of a company that puts out an affordable, standard weight barreled bolt gun in .17 rem.?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

rem 700 BDL
rem 700 VL SF
I'm sure there are more out there, these were just the two off the top of my head.

xdeano


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

CZ-USA


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. :beer: I went down to the gun shop today to see if they could hunt up a CZ for me. They're back ordered until the begining of Feb. but I'm on the list for the first one they can get. Oh well. At least I'll still get mine about the time the ground squirrels start comeing back out. :sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Bad news. I called CZ USA today and the reason the local gun shops distributors couldn't get one is because CZ has discontinued the 527 varmint in 17 rem. I tried two other shops. One said he'd do a nation wide distributor search but the odds aren't in my favor.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Many thanks to Horsager who found a CZ 527 for me. I talked to Cody at Scheels and he set me up with my new ground squirrel greaser. Looks like I'm gonna have to order a new powder funnel so I can roll my own for the needle blower.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Needle blower eh? So what CAN you hunt with a .17 centerfire? Is it good for coyotes?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

The guys at coyotegods.com swear by the 17 rem for coyotes because it is (acording to them) very effective and fur friendly. I'm not concerned about how it treats the fur. I just wanted to make sure it would put one down just in case I ran into one while patroling the ranch for ground squirrels.


----------

